# What color?



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

What color would people say my gelding is


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bay (or brown, light on the flank) tobiano is my guess!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Bay tobiano, if I'm seeing that black forelock correctly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

In pinto registration they would call his white pattern Tovero which means tobiano plus something else (one or more of the "overo" patterns: sabino, splash, frame). I would say tobiano plus splash, possibly frame as well. I would say that his base coat is bay (would be lighter colored by the muzzle if he was brown).


----------



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you is anyone good with coloured horses do you think he would do well in coloured classes or would he do badly because of his facial markings


----------



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes he does have a black forelock and he also has black in his mane and tail.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know much about pinto colouring but is he one of thoses horses that they call Medicine Hat paints (pintos)? As far as I know they are mainly white with a dark patch over the top of the head and ears and minimal colour on the rest of the body.


----------



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I have heard some one say he is a medicine paint hat horse before


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> In pinto registration they would call his white pattern Tovero which means tobiano plus something else (one or more of the "overo" patterns: sabino, splash, frame). I would say tobiano plus splash, possibly frame as well. I would say that his base coat is bay (would be lighter colored by the muzzle if he was brown).


I'm gonna disagree *gasp!* and say he's brown. See the lighter color around his eye and the lighter color on his flank? Hard to tell with him having so much white, but I would lay my money on brown over bay were he to be color tested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Bay tobiano pinto


----------



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

This maybe sound stupid but what is the difference between a coloured horse and a pinto?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

cleohorse said:


> This maybe sound stupid but what is the different from a coloured horse and a pinto?


Honestly I don't think there is. Now paint and pinto, a huge difference since one is strictly breed and one of type of color/pattern.


----------



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

ok thanks I no nothing about all the different colours and patterns of coloured horses. Do people think he would do well in coloured horses classes at a show as not sure if he would do well or not because of his facial markings


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I say bay. The medicine hat comes from the color on his head/ears , and having minimal color
being mainly white.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

He can't be just tobiano. Tobianos always have color around the eyes. Looks like tobiano + splash to me.


----------

